# IPad Air 2 batterie très courte



## PokQuayMlp (29 Décembre 2014)

Salut  j'ai eu un iPad air 2 à noel seulement voilà ma batterie ne dure vraiment pas longtemps bien entendu j'ai déjà décharger a fond puis re charger a fond. Je dure un peu près 4 heure Max en étant a 100%

Ici j'ai utiliser pendant 3h40 et il me reste 20 % je tient a dire que je n'ai que le wifi activer et j'ai juste été sur des forums, je n'ai pas jouer ni d'application ou widgets qui tourne derrière.

Je voudrais savoir si c'est normal vu que dans les test les gens durent genre 10 heures avec des jeux et tout alors que moi juste des forum je dure 4 heures.... 

Que faire pour remédier a sa ? Sa ce peux que ce soit un problème de fabrication ou juste la batterie mal synchronisé ? Quand je l'ai allumer pour la première fois il avait 89%


Merci de vos futurs réponses


----------



## city1 (29 Décembre 2014)

les batteries ne sont pas complètement chargés à fond en usine 
Essaie de restaurer et de le laisser avec seulement les applications pré-installées, j'avais le même problème sur mon Ipad 3 mais ça ne faisait rien, du coup -> remplacement.


----------



## adixya (29 Décembre 2014)

Il faut appeler Apple je pense.


----------



## PokQuayMlp (29 Décembre 2014)

Merci de vos réponses, il vient d'un site internet je pense que l'échanger si il n'a pas un problème bien voyant sa va être dur, en plus il fonctionne super bien a part sa  je prend un peu près 3 heure pour le charger de 0 à 100% et je l'éteint pendant la charge.

Si il charge aussi longtemps sa veux dire que la batterie a la capacité d'encaisser l'énergie pourtant non ?


----------



## city1 (29 Décembre 2014)

Essaye de restaurer avant de le renvoyer  Ca peut venir de l'OS aussi


----------



## PokQuayMlp (29 Décembre 2014)

Ok merci, je risque de perdre toutes mes données sauvegardes dans les jeux ect en le formatant non ? Je peux backup les données sur mon Mac ou quoi si le jeux ne prend pas en charge les sauvegardes dans ICloud ? 

C'est normal 3 heure pour le charger ? Car par rapport a mon MacBook Pro ou mon Xperia z1 c'est extrêmement long...


----------



## city1 (29 Décembre 2014)

Pour sauvegarder tes jeux : compte game center 
Et iCloud pour les données (photos, apps payantes, musique....)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h23 ----------

Et synchronisation itunes avec ton mac avec le cable de l'ipad


----------



## adixya (29 Décembre 2014)

Si tu as la facture de l'achat initial tu peux aller voir Apple au cours de la première année sans passer par le vendeur.
Mais il faut la facture...

Sinon, ils vont probablement te dire de restaurer donc autant commencer par la.

Pour la sauvegarde, le mieux c'est iCloud ET iTunes.
Il faut juste que tu fasses une sauvegarde de tes musiques via iTools par exemple, qui a le mérite d'être gratuit, car comme je l'ai appris récemment aux dépens d'un autre utilisateur, iTunes ne sauvegarde pas les musiques.

Les messages ne sont pas sauvegardés forcément non plus.
Il faut faire une sauvegarde des photos, aussi.

Pour le reste, iCloud et iTunes devraient suffire...


----------



## PokQuayMlp (29 Décembre 2014)

Merci, juste avant de procéder au formatages je souhaite dire que je suis tout le temps en luminosité a fond sa peux changer beaucoup le temps de batteries ? Ceux qui tienne 10 heure ont la luminosité a fond ?


----------



## city1 (29 Décembre 2014)

perso, sur mon ipad air 1, je met à la moitié 
Et pour la recharge, mode avion, c'est plus rapide


----------



## PokQuayMlp (29 Décembre 2014)

Je le met toujours en mode avion pour recharger et je l'utilise pas mais sa prend genre 2h30 au plus vite sans le mode avion faut compter limite 4 heure


----------



## city1 (29 Décembre 2014)

oui c'est pratique le mode avion parce que ça coupe toutes les fonctions réseaux pour une charge plus efficace


----------



## nanro (30 Décembre 2014)

PokQuayMlp a dit:


> Merci, juste avant de procéder au formatages je souhaite dire que je suis tout le temps en luminosité a fond sa peux changer beaucoup le temps de batteries ? Ceux qui tienne 10 heure ont la luminosité a fond ?


Je suis sur iPad Air 1 mais je pense que ça ne change pas fondamentalement la question. Oui, la luminosité toujours à fond consomme beaucoup plus de batterie. Tu devrais tester une utilisation avec un réglage à la moitié environ, voire moins. A moins d'être en extérieur je trouve que c'est généralement suffisant. Dans un environnement sombre, un réglage sur minimum suffit et c'est d'ailleurs préférable pour les yeux.


----------

